# AD SEEN FOR PIBALDS FOR SALE AUSTRALIA ( i am not the seller )



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

i have seen this ad somewhere

do u think this is a scam or is it real !! 

i know they are illegal but a friend just asked me do i breed these or can i sell her one !!

PIBALDS FOR SALE ( AUSTRALIAN STATE ) 

Hello
we now have very healthy and cute piebalds pythons available for sale.they are well tame great eaters and easy to deal with,have all health papers.out pythons are very great for breeding and will also make a great home pet please contact for more details if interested
Thanks_Details_*Breed:*piebald PureBred*Age:*8 Months*Sex:*Female *Primary Color:*White *Secondary Color:*Other *Advertiser:*Owner *Price:*$400 Firm*Estimated Shipping:*$100 Seller Pays


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Doubt it, piebalds in australia sell for about 2k each.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

this is a pic of it


gillsy - that what i said $400.00 buy of the decade !!!!


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Possible that the price has come down, but last time someone offered them to me it was about 2k. 

I'll take them for that price


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 28, 2011)

are there some for sale in australia for real ? i want one 

arnt they illegal ???


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2011)

I just copy & pasted that into google - and its on multiple free to advertise classified sites. 
The whole thing screams scam, you shouldn't even have to ask.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> are there some for sale in australia for real ? i want one
> 
> arnt they illegal ???



Theres always been ball pythons for sale in australia, although thats fairly cheap seeing how last time i was offered ball pythons it was $600+
That ad from sydney?? People down there just dont seem to know or care about the law..


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> are there some for sale in australia for real ? i want one
> 
> arnt they illegal ???



Yeah they are illegal but they are around, especially in Victoria.



Australis said:


> I just copy & pasted that into google - and its on multiple free to advertise classified sites.
> The whole thing screams scam, you shouldn't even have to ask.


 
Yeah knew it was a scam, as stated they sell for 5 times that price


----------



## killimike (Mar 28, 2011)

Ya, what the hell are 'health papers'? 

Scam.


----------



## saximus (Mar 28, 2011)

That looks like a Ball Python to me..? How would it be on sale here?


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Theres always been ball pythons for sale in australia, although thats fairly cheap seeing how last time i was offered ball pythons it was $600+
> That ad from sydney?? People down there just dont seem to know or care about the law..



can you get me one ?


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Saximus they aren't that hard to find, neither are any of the common exotics, burms, retics, gators, chams if you really want them.


----------



## killimike (Mar 28, 2011)

Nah Harley, let me do it for you. How many do you want? I don't even charge a finder's fee, just the cost of the snakes...


----------



## saximus (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh damn my naivety. I obviously don't know the right people. I'd love a Chameleon


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

while i edited the ad so details were'nt available to everyone to see !!! 

it said there were from NT ! 

i did tell her more than likey a scam !!! as pibalds are the in thing atm !!!


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> i have seen this ad somewhere
> 
> do u think this is a scam or is it real !!
> 
> ...


 

Why did you post something exotic, the same old discussion, naivety and ignorance is going to show


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 28, 2011)

killimike said:


> Nah Harley, let me do it for you. How many do you want? I don't even charge a finder's fee, just the cost of the snakes...



is that because you have them ???


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 28, 2011)

Breed: Pie-bald purebred
,have all health papers

LMAO
Snakes have health papers now? what species is "pie-bald" anyway, last i checked it was a morph lol


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

saximus said:


> Oh damn my naivety. I obviously don't know the right people. I'd love a Chameleon


 

saximus - chamleon -i was offered one not long ago - to swap for a 1 year old scrubbie - you know what i said NO !! i wanted it but one animal over my entire collection is a big price to pay fines and loss of licence

only in western sydney


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> can you get me one ?


Mate i dont deal in exotics i just seem to have alot offered to me lol
you can get anything in australia ranging from corns to burmese pythons, ball pythons, chameleons etc etc.
Just hang out in any petshop in sydney and more often then not you spark up a convo and someone can lead u to exotics...
End of last year i had a bloke come around to buy some rats off me and he said hed bring his snake to show me and turns out to be a high red corn snake so they aint that hard to find.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 28, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> saximus - chamleon -i was offered one not long ago - to swap for a 1 year old scrubbie - you know what i said NO !! i wanted it but one animal over my entire collection is a big price to pay fines and loss of licence


 Good point.........ggggrrrr bloody laws


----------



## killimike (Mar 28, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> is that because you have them ???



Wink

... And like Kman says, they are ubiquitous, seriously, but google it, people have been fined huge amounts of money when they were caught with just a few king or corn snakes. You can debate the law's merits all day, but if you get caught you will pay.


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2011)

People get fined hardly anything... ask some members of this very forum.


----------



## MathewB (Mar 28, 2011)

Such a shame. I can understand why but still their really cool.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

killimike said:


> Wink
> 
> ... And like Kman says, they are ubiquitous, seriously, but google it, people have been fined huge amounts of money when they were caught with just a few king or corn snakes. You can debate the law's merits all day, but if you get caught you will pay.



Haha huge fines, I don't call a couple 1000 $ huge.


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 28, 2011)

See if you can scam them lol.
Tell them you need some money first to finalize papers etc. which will be reimbursed.
Scamming/annoying scammers is so much fun


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 28, 2011)

i would love to have one but i wouldnt want to lose what i have for it......i might have to um.......wait a bit lol


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> Good point.........ggggrrrr bloody laws


There are there are 2 types of people, the licenced reptile keepers and they unlicenced keepers who keep natives and exotics and what ever else they please cause if u dont have a licence why would national parks ever knock on ur door.
I mean ive had my licence and reptiles for 10 or so years and today i got fluro lights that next door where throwing out and they asked what i was going to do with them and i said il use them in reptile cages etc.......they had no idea i kept reptiles, turns out light was from there old blue tongue tank.....you dont know what people keep unless they tell u.
Im yet to meet a licenced reptile keeper who also has exotics.....so i think ur either one or the other.


----------



## killimike (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm sure there are plenty of people who never get caught of course, the majority in fact. But then there are those that do. Dobbed in by neighbours, unlucky for some other reason, who knows.

Maybe you are rolling in it Gillsy, but I don't wanna lose my legit reptiles and pay a few grand, plus lose the animals in question. But if you consider that acceptable, where are yours?


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2011)

killimike said:


> Maybe you are rolling in it Gillsy, but I don't wanna lose my legit reptiles and pay a few grand, plus lose the animals in question. But if you consider that acceptable, where are yours?


 
Do you know of a single time someone has lost their legal collection over smuggling charges? I can think of cases were they were able to keep their collection and license!


----------



## killimike (Mar 28, 2011)

Not smuggling, having the reptile. Again, it's the risk, not a certain knowledge of the outcome. They were still fined I would assume?

Seems I have been misinformed, and that it's actually no big deal to have exotics, or that the consequences of them being discovered are manageable to those posting.

I can be discreet, please PM me, I'd love to have a gander at your collections


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> There are there are 2 types of people, the licenced reptile keepers and they unlicenced keepers who keep natives and exotics and what ever else they please cause if u dont have a licence why would national parks ever knock on ur door.
> I mean ive had my licence and reptiles for 10 or so years and today i got fluro lights that next door where throwing out and they asked what i was going to do with them and i said il use them in reptile cages etc.......they had no idea i kept reptiles, turns out light was from there old blue tongue tank.....you dont know what people keep unless they tell u.
> Im yet to meet a licenced reptile keeper who also has exotics.....so i think ur either one or the other.



I have known of people with both, but NSW is very lax on inspections hence why they do, victoria another story. 



Australis said:


> Do you know of a single time someone has lost their legal collection over smuggling charges? I can think of cases were they were able to keep their collection and license!


 
Completely agree, with you Australis. People think there are these huge fines and loss of collections etc, people are unrealistic, there was a guy caught smuggling greens and got to keep everything that was licensed.


----------



## Torah (Mar 28, 2011)

Just thought Id second that exotics are everywhere in Australia ! I havent been into Reptiles long and already have seen as many exotics as natives.And I mean Everywhere eg. 
A couple have been charged after police netted more than $1.5 million in cash, drugs and reptiles during separate raids at ##### yesterday afternoon.
Members of the ######### drug unit uncovered $10,000 in cash, an at thie stage unknown quantity of drugs, six pythons , one being a burmese python which are exotic and illegal in Australia ,a crocodile , pair of iguanas and a jetskis worth more than $30,000 during the first raid on a home in ####### Crescent.

The officers then executed a search warrant at a storage facility in ###### Crescent, where they discovered a steel box allegedly containing more than $1.5 million cash.

The couple were arrested and taken to Wollongong police station where they were charged with two counts of possessing the proceeds of crime, two counts of possessing prescribed restricted substance, obtaining benefit by deception and possessing protected fauna. They were unlicensed .

They are due to appear in ###### Local Court on March 31


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL Yep, drugs and reptiles always seem to go together. I'll leave that one at that.


----------



## killimike (Mar 28, 2011)

So does anyone here know the bloke in Blacktown who was caught last year? I would put his name but I'm sure it would be moderated. How was he caught, and did he get to keep anythin legit he had? Whether he thought the fine was peanuts? Same goes for the bloke in Liverpool who's exotics were seized the year before?

Again, I know these snakes are everywhere, but it seems I have gotten the wrong end of the stick about how serious the penalties are for keeping them. Like I say, someone PM me if it's no big deal


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

killimike said:


> So does anyone here know the bloke in Blacktown who was caught last year? I would put his name but I'm sure it would be moderated. How was he caught, and did he get to keep anythin legit he had? Whether he thought the fine was peanuts? Same goes for the bloke in Liverpool who's exotics were seized the year before?
> 
> Again, I know these snakes are everywhere, but it seems I have gotten the wrong end of the stick about how serious the penalties are for keeping them. Like I say, someone PM me if it's no big deal


 

Your more likely to get a free pass to Gosford Reptile Park then someone admitting it


----------



## killimike (Mar 28, 2011)

That's the irony of the whole business, ain't it? But if it's such a non-issue, and enforcement is much more lax than the media beatup suggests, well...

But I do appreciate the factual clarification australis and gillsy, thanks for informing me.


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 28, 2011)

That`s pretty cheap for piebalds, and if it`s not a scam they have balls to post them on the net for sale.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Braidotti said:


> That`s pretty cheap for piebalds, and if it`s not a scam they have balls to post them on the net for sale.


 
Not really it's why petlink now has no reptile classifieds, it was the best place to find exotics.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

killimike said:


> So does anyone here know the bloke in Blacktown who was caught last year? I would put his name but I'm sure it would be moderated. How was he caught, and did he get to keep anythin legit he had? Whether he thought the fine was peanuts? Same goes for the bloke in Liverpool who's exotics were seized the year before?
> 
> Again, I know these snakes are everywhere, but it seems I have gotten the wrong end of the stick about how serious the penalties are for keeping them. Like I say, someone PM me if it's no big deal


 
Blktwn - which one------- ha ha ha ha !!!


----------



## killimike (Mar 28, 2011)

Either/or/all


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 28, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Possible that the price has come down, but last time someone offered them to me it was about 2k.
> 
> I'll take them for that price



When you do make sure you call me to pick up your other reps before they go into the DECC ballot.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 28, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> while i edited the ad so details were'nt available to everyone to see !!!
> 
> it said there were from *NT* !
> 
> i did tell her more than likey a scam !!! as pibalds are the in thing atm !!!



*NT....* As in Northern Teritory or Nigerian Telemarketer???
....... Buy the snake and get a free lotto ticket???


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 28, 2011)

people keep focusing on loss of licence and fines. what about the fact that if you get caught with one exotic it is not only taken from you, but all of your collection even Australian species are taken from you and distroyed. happened to someone i know in Sydney. she had exotic snakes, and inverts.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> people keep focusing on loss of licence and fines. what about the fact that if you get caught with one exotic it is not only taken from you, but all of your collection even Australian species are taken from you and distroyed. happened to someone i know in Sydney. she had exotic snakes, and inverts.


 Why would the australian species be destroyed ? I read they get adopted out to licence keepers


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 28, 2011)

well it happened in this case dude, i guess they fear disease may have been spread to the Australian species.


----------



## sookie (Mar 28, 2011)

Id love one as well.may as well get one for everyone...hahaha.But for real gillsy..ball pythons available here?where?been reading up on them and wouldnt mind getting my grimy paws on one...or a chameleon.how awesum.


----------



## sammy09 (Mar 28, 2011)

lol on a website that add was on i scrolled down and found this

 FOR SALE / ADOPTION: Sulcata tortoise
WE ARE LICENSED DEDICATED breeders and we have tortoises and turtles available of various species. We have babies, juveniles, sub adults and adults with their inches. find below our present available stocks.
-Sulcata tortoise,
-Hermann's tortoise,
-Star Tortoise,
-Radiated tortoises,
-Egyptian tortoises,
-Golden Greek tortoises,
-Russian Tortoises,
-Leopard tortoise,
-Redfoot tortoise,
-Other varieties of tortoises available, All well vet examined and come along side with the required paper work. Shipping to any location is available. contact us directly for more information like pricing etc. Please serious inquiries only. Also available are fertile tested tortoise eggs contact us for availability and pricing. Thanks.
_Details_*Breed:*Tortoise PureBred*Age:*5 Months*Price:*$150.00


----------



## giglamesh (Mar 28, 2011)

chameleon's are really the only thing that appeal to me, not that its worth the risk.... plus they never do anything when iv'e seen them in zoos


----------



## gman1 (Mar 29, 2011)

this is a well known scam, its been going on a long time. keep your money in your pocket.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 29, 2011)

saximus said:


> Oh damn my naivety. I obviously don't know the right people. I'd love a Chameleon



make it 2


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

out of all the reptiles i have wanted ( chamleon ) remains my favorite !! and to hold and play with one made my day it fell off were it was and went from green to gray black instanly ( it fell only a small distance and was not hurt at all ) amazing to see.

chamleons and iguanas i would love to keep but i mite have to move to the US


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> When you do make sure you call me to pick up your other reps before they go into the DECC ballot.



Have you not been reading, I don't know of one case where native animals have been confiscated.

I love a good old exotic debate, brings out all the people that sit on their high chairs and think they know how unslack the DECCW is.


----------



## saximus (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha yeah I would actually be interested to hear how many people actually get "inspected" by the DECCW. Talking to people at the Castle Hill expo, it seemed like they are only interested in the really big breeders. They know they can catch them out more often because they are more likely to make a mistake with their paperwork which can then be construed as deliberate misinformation.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2011)

To true Sax, they probably also don't release, that between WIRES and the Syd Met Wildlife who I work for, there are so many call outs and euths for corn snakes around sydney.

There are patches of viable populations of wild corns around the northern beaches, north west and south west.


----------



## killimike (Mar 29, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Have you not been reading, I don't know of one case where native animals have been confiscated.
> 
> I love a good old exotic debate, brings out all the people that sit on their high chairs and think they know how unslack the DECCW is.


 
Does anyone know what kind of confiscation most of the ballot reptiles come from? I wonder if anyone does know of someone who lost on licence animals along with the exotics?

I think 'high chairs' etc is an unfair call tho.


----------



## saximus (Mar 29, 2011)

It's my understanding that most of them come from people who have allowed their licences to expire but still have the animals or from wild caught animals


----------



## killimike (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Sax


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2011)

My license expired, and I know a few friends who have expired. DECCW just assume you haven't got any more animals and the people I know that have got caught just had to pay to renew their license. 

I know alot of ballot animals, particular ones at Herp clubs come from rescues, eg I've had about 8 carpets, 4 Anterisia, and few other bits and bobs from around sydney that I have caught on rescues, in the city you get either escaped pets or exotics, very rarely do you get native reptiles (as in exotics or non native to sydney)

Also any reptile that is not releasable from either permenant injury or not releasable in the immediate area have to be brought into captivity (DECCW regulations). So they are not always confiscated animals. I use to get alot of GTS rescues from fruit imports from QLD, yet none of those can get released. 

High chair maybe a little unfair, but alot of people don't have a realistic view of the world and what actually happens.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

i agree with gillsy on this one !

i have done rescues and found bredls, childrens ( granville )


----------



## killimike (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for that info guys, much appreciated.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> i agree with gillsy on this one !
> 
> i have done rescues and found bredls, childrens ( granville )



LOL you make it sound like i'm always wrong... I wish I was finding bredli's i'm over ants and morelia... however I did get a call for a large green python.... I was very very excited..

I even trekked half way around sydney to go pick it up..

It was the ugliest skinniest diamond I have ever seen, how they got green from a virtually all black snake I don't know!


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 29, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> lol on a website that add was on i scrolled down and found this
> 
> FOR SALE / ADOPTION: Sulcata tortoise
> WE ARE LICENSED DEDICATED breeders and we have tortoises and turtles available of various species. We have babies, juveniles, sub adults and adults with their inches. find below our present available stocks.
> ...


 
The egg thing was a big scam with birdkeepers recently, this whole thing is a scam, someone always falls for it though. Sadly.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

gillsy said:


> LOL you make it sound like i'm always wrong... I wish I was finding bredli's i'm over ants and morelia... however I did get a call for a large green python.... I was very very excited..
> 
> I even trekked half way around sydney to go pick it up..
> 
> It was the ugliest skinniest diamond I have ever seen, how they got green from a virtually all black snake I don't know!


 
sorry Gillsy Ha ha ha !! 

i have heard that quite a few Green pythons end up at Flemmington markets they wrap themselves up in bannna ( bundles ) i know not the right word for it ! and end up getting trucked to sydney !!! never seen it just heard the stories but like you i never get those call outs i did get a call out to one of my neighbours as they had a red belly black in there yard i lived at 110 and they lived at 112 so that call out was easy fixed just a matter of walking next door that came throught sydney wildlife that call gillsy ? i mainly get diamonds as i do alot of calls to northern beaches area !


----------



## FAY (Mar 29, 2011)

If your licence expires for a time, they will just renew it?

Why not??
What is there to gain in being overly tough with a reptile keeper if they may have genuinely just forgotten to renew it???
There are much more important things that they should be getting tough on...like having exotics.
I wish I was a DECCW inspector................


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been saying for some time now that if you had the right contacts & money, that there is a lot of unprotected borders where cheap smugglers can boat them in, meet up with a set up, & go home happy. Illegal snakes are not coming into Australia in suit cases or on aeroplanes.
These people have no consideration for Australian Wildlife, Just thier pockets.
Just look at what the cane toad & foxes have done just to name a couple without even mentioning diseases & these were legal.
In MY books anyone found with illegal reptiles/wildlife in Australia should feel the full force of the law.

Further on, any respected wildlife breeder in Australia would not or should not condone nor encourage any such dealings.
There is enough here that we can muck around with, without creating new problems.
Clean em up & ship em out.

Cheers 
Ian.


----------



## Australis (Mar 29, 2011)

The irony ^


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

FAY said:


> If your licence expires for a time, they will just renew it?
> 
> Why not??
> What is there to gain in being overly tough with a reptile keeper if they may have genuinely just forgotten to renew it???
> ...




FAY - do you really wish that you were a DECCW inspector with all the bad mouthing of them on here 

i dont ha ha ha


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 29, 2011)

Australis said:


> The irony ^



Every animal we have here is legally bred & purchased here in Australia. 

I certianly do not condone the ILLEGAL importation, breeding & selling of any species of animal.
I am here as well as anyone else to PROTECT the Australian wildlife & fauna.

Just to clear that up.
Cheers
Ian.


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 29, 2011)

Didn't read the whole thread, so don't know if this was posted, but did anyone see the name of the seller? Nelvis Funnie...


----------



## Australis (Mar 29, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> I certianly do not condone the ILLEGAL importation, breeding & selling of any species of animal.



My mistake, i thought you kept the illegally smuggled jag morph.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 29, 2011)

Australis said:


> My mistake, i thought you kept the illegally smuggled jag morph.



Lets not turn this into another JAG debate, Quite frankly I am sick of it.

Every animal we have here has been bred & purchased LEGALLY within Australia.

Cheers
Ian.


----------



## Australis (Mar 29, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Further on, any respected wildlife breeder in Australia would not or should not condone nor encourage any such dealings.
> There is enough here that we can muck around with, without creating new problems.
> Clean em up & ship em out.
> 
> ...



Not trying to spark a JAG debate, if i didn't know better i might think you were though
with the above kinds of comments. Practice what you preach.


----------



## ad (Mar 29, 2011)

I totally agree with what you are saying here, how people can support these activities is sad, even sadder is how some of them 'clear their conscience' and see it as ok after a while, even taking the high moral ground!!




MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> I have been saying for some time now that if you had the right contacts & money, that there is a lot of unprotected borders where cheap smugglers can boat them in, meet up with a set up, & go home happy. Illegal snakes are not coming into Australia in suit cases or on aeroplanes.
> These people have no consideration for Australian Wildlife, Just thier pockets.
> Just look at what the cane toad & foxes have done just to name a couple without even mentioning diseases & these were legal.
> In MY books anyone found with illegal reptiles/wildlife in Australia should feel the full force of the law.
> ...


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 29, 2011)

Australis said:


> Not trying to spark a JAG debate, if i didn't know better i might think you were though
> with the above kinds of comments. Practice what you preach.



Thanks Austalis,
I don't know you & you don't know me, lets just leave it at that.

What I am saying is that any ILLEGAL activities should be punished.

Cheers
Ian.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2011)

We just need to track down and punish the people that imported the Jags.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 29, 2011)

gillsy said:


> We just need to track down and punish the people that imported the Jags.


 
Do any of you KNOW that they were imported? (JAGS that is). Why not say then?
I for one am talking a totally different thing in that bringing in ball pythons, retics & maybe even anacondas is totally different against the nature conservation of Australia.

Cheers
Ian.

Sorry I should have asked that they were ILLEGAY imported?
There are ways of legally importing animals. you just follow the rules of what you can & can't & pay the price for QUARANTEEN.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Do any of you KNOW that they were imported? (JAGS that is). Why not say then?
> I for one am talking a totally different thing in that bringing in ball pythons, retics & maybe even anacondas is totally different against the nature conservation of Australia.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


 
Ok you show me where you can import a carpet snake from the US. sorry it's not 'just follow quarantine'


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 29, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Ok you show me where you can import a carpet snake from the US. sorry it's not 'just follow quarantine'



Horses,all sorts or of cattle come into Australia within the quaranteen rules. Let alone wildlife animals.

Most of the show Budgerigars & Cockatiels have been re-inported back to Aussie for better breeding stock & show results.

SO don't tell me it can't be done.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes fish it can be done as well, but Reptiles it can't be done, your thinking general animals, get your head out of the clouds.

JAGS have been imported illegally as simple as that, everyone knows it, no one cares. You getting defensive is only proving the point that you know they are imported illegally.

Simple matter is reptiles can't and shouldn't be imported/exported. Why the hell do you think GTP's weren't imported in there 1000's back when they were a few hundred over seas and 5000 here.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 29, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Yes fish it can be done as well, but Reptiles it can't be done, your thinking general animals, get your head out of the clouds.
> 
> JAGS have been imported illegally as simple as that, everyone knows it, no one cares. You getting defensive is only proving the point that you know they are imported illegally.
> 
> Simple matter is reptiles can't and shouldn't be imported/exported. Why the hell do you think GTP's weren't imported in there 1000's back when they were a few hundred over seas and 5000 here.



OK I know this,
But it is not legal to keep Ball Pythons in Australia, nor any other non natives.

I don't know for fact that JAGS were illegally imported or not.

But let me put in this context,
Macaw Parrots are allowed to be (OR AT LEAST WERE) imported under specific Quaranteen laws.
A Reticulated Python is not allowed.

Now there are Macaw Parrots out there on the market that are for everyone that wants one LEGALLY.
A Reticulated Python is not allowed into Australia UNDER any rules accepting ZOO .

So if there is retics or such here does that make it OK.
There is a lot difference between different species/animals, that is why we have laws to protect our vulnerable wildlife.

So it is a lot different to an illegal native versus an illegal import that has potential to do huge destruction to our Ecology.

I AM OUT 
Cheers
Ian.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2011)

But you are saying if you pay quarant. your allowed to import, besides what we can't keep... so native pythons your reasoning says we are allowed to import them.

Not just zoos are allowed to keep exotics, anyone with demonstrator permits are also allowed. I'm not talking about what's here, because you'd be suprised of what actually is here. 

Good go out, because your reasonings have no arguarble sense behind them, if you don't know JAGS were imported either you do have your heads in the cloud or your smarts are as bad as your spelling and grammar.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 29, 2011)

gillsy said:


> But you are saying if you pay quarant. your allowed to import, besides what we can't keep... so native pythons your reasoning says we are allowed to import them.
> 
> Not just zoos are allowed to keep exotics, anyone with demonstrator permits are also allowed. I'm not talking about what's here, because you'd be suprised of what actually is here.
> 
> Good go out, because your reasonings have no arguarble sense behind them, if you don't know JAGS were imported either you do have your heads in the cloud or your smarts are as bad as your spelling and grammar.



Well cheers to you to,
& I don't care about your grandma.

Cheers 
Ian.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2011)

Grandma, hmmm... maybe your reading is just as bad.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 29, 2011)

Or your head is just as clouded. 
I don't normally talk about anyones grandma like that.

Look if you were to bring in an ILLEGAL anything. all the borders of Northern Australia are relativly unpaptrolled.
What else do you need to know.

Sorry to hear about my Grandma.
Cheers
Ian



gillsy said:


> But you are saying if you pay quarant. your allowed to import, besides what we can't keep... so native pythons your reasoning says we are allowed to import them.
> 
> Not just zoos are allowed to keep exotics, anyone with demonstrator permits are also allowed. I'm not talking about what's here, because you'd be suprised of what actually is here.
> 
> Good go out, because your reasonings have no arguarble sense behind them, if you don't know JAGS were imported either you do have your heads in the cloud or your smarts are as bad as your spelling and grammar.



Have you ever been to central Australia?
You may wonder how so much wildermouth may come unto so little contol.

Now some time ago I talked of a friend that had an interest in NT.
He would have everything that the normal HERPER in Australia would want to buy. A bhp morph, or an Albino olive.& everthing else. I don't know how to say this but I think that I know him I will never deal in reptiles wth him again.
So by now you think that I am talking s___.

That is fine, think what you like , but that is where the illegal reptiles come from.
Where else in Australia is there such unprotected shaw lines that can produce goods straight into Aussie.


----------



## Australis (Mar 29, 2011)

Alcohol and forums do not mix


----------



## benjamind2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

If demonstrators can keep exotics, anyone should be allowed to keep them.
Either that, or just outright ban them. Period.


----------



## guzzo (Mar 29, 2011)

Australis said:


> Alcohol and forums do not mix



Hey Friday night is my Alcohol and Forum night....hence my stupid posts on Fridays.......then again.....I think you have a point!!!


----------



## nathancl (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you ever been to central Australia?
You may wonder how so much wildermouth may come unto so little contol.
Now some time ago I talked of a friend that had an interest in NT.
He would have everything that the normal HERPER in Australia would want to buy. A bhp morph said:


> can you please elaborate on what was posted here as I am having some difficulty understanding?


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 29, 2011)

Do I smell something burning??

oh, nah it's just this post...
it's so heated, it's on fire!


----------

